# Just for those interested in seeing some of my dogs



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Snow: 2 yr old Pit bull mix
(I've had her since she was a puppy)


















































Jud: 7 month old APBT
(Rescue that turned up at my home; no one claimed so I claimed him)


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Koi: 2 year old Dachshund/Miniature Pincher Mix
(Had her since she was a puppy)


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

(The other two dogs are my husbands and I don't have pics on my lappy of them)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cute pups!


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

such cute pups!!!
I love the ones that has your pups looking up at you. Those EPICALLY adorable eyes! Sure makes your heart melt


----------



## Justapup (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks ^^ I love him very much and try real hard to keep them in shape.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Your dogs are beautiful and they all have the sweetest faces.


----------

